# My Bully pup at 7 months off of Tyco



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Meet Vlad the Impaler


















What do you Bully lovers think of this boy???????​


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMFG!!!!! I am gonna swing by and pick him up, have his stuff packed ok? I also love the name  The ticking just makes me go all gaga, and that look he's giving the camera...


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

the collar looks retarded, and lean that boy up


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG! He looks like a cartoon dog! Love him!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

chiakong said:


> the collar looks retarded, and lean that boy up


If you dont like the dog or his collar dont post


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Off of DoGood's Tyco? whats his ped?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Meet Vlad the Impaler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous!!!! I love his ticking pattern!:clap:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

No he is off of My Tyco lol he is 50 gotty 50 edge


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And thank you all for your comments we are proud of this lil beast


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i like his color...that colar is awesome where did you get it?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is a pic of his daddy










And here is his Mommy


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Czar said:


> i like his color...that colar is awesome where did you get it?


A Good friend of mine makes them........These are great collars for the price also nice strong Great collars altogether......... The Bully Ranch - CHECK BACK SOON!!!SITE UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Not bad at all.. they both look great. but whats his ped? 50/50 out of who?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

If you are talking about Tyco he is outta Mikelands Loko X Komrads Crazy Whitee........He is littermate brothers to Mikelands Tre Low.......You can see his ped on my site.,........... www.area51kennel.com


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Vlad is Beautiful Shannon!!!!


Looks like he might show his daddy up...lol


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Those collars make the dogs look mean but anyway.. watched your videos pretty cool set up you have for the pups.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the collars, nice looking guy he has very unique markings, daddy is very gorgeous as well.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks girl this boy is def gettin real big real fast lol i think he may have his dad beat in the long run


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks REDOG just came back to do that but it gets old man after every post lol i dont like the taste of my foot by sometimes i just cant stop myself.But thanks for taking care of that.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

So cute...Can I borrow him?? I promise I'll bring him back!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm liking Vlad ! his Ticking is craZeee !
Loll @ that last pic ... he got that * I know I'm da ShizNit * look @ the camera ... he's already loving himself ... hahahaha


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

CUTE!


I REMEMBER WHEN HE WAS A PUP!

i think it was him!!!!!!!!!


----------

